# Lightroom 4 stripping Exif data when converting RAW to jpg



## Maryarena (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi,

I just noticed that recent photos I have converted to jpg don't have all the Exif data in them.  I have not changed anything that I recall of.  What possible reasons could be causing this?

Thank you,

Gloria


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 24, 2012)

Gloria,

Make sure that you specify "all" in the Metadata section of your Export dialogue:




Hal


----------



## Maryarena (Jun 24, 2012)

Under "Medatada Status", if I click it I get this message:  _The metadata for this photo has been changed by another application. Should Lightroom import settings from disk or overwrite disk settings with those from the catalog?   _Neither of the options changes anything.  Thank you!  Gloria


----------



## Maryarena (Jun 24, 2012)

Hal, thanks for the quick response!  I think I tried that, but I will try again with another file.  Will let you know.


----------



## Maryarena (Jun 24, 2012)

It worked!  Before it said "Copyright only".  I don't ever recall changing that and I've never had this problem.  Would a LR update change this?  I really don't remember when was the last update.  Well, as I said I had tried it before, but chose to "overwrite" the file, when converting and the Exif stayed the same.  THIS time, I chose "Use unique names." and it worked.  I'm glad this happened with "family" photos and not with my bird photos.  

Thank you very much!

Gloria


----------



## ATJ-renamed (Dec 19, 2012)

Another thing to check is a new flag that was introduced: "Remove Location Info"





I don't why it was decided that the default would be to have it on (strip location data) when the location data was preserved in LR3.  I now have to waste time updating all my export presets to turn the flag off.  I wish for once that developers actually thought through their changes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 19, 2012)

I think they did think through their changes Andrew - because more people will be using location data with the new Map module, there are privacy concerns.  They have to err on the right side of that or face a lot more wrath than updating presets.

FWIW, if you have many presets, open them all in TextWrangler or BBEdit and do a batch find/replace change the setting on them all in one go.


----------



## ATJ-renamed (Dec 19, 2012)

But the data were there when exporting the files from LR3, those privacy concerns would have already existed.  I'm not sure I understand what this has to do with the Map Module when I'm talking about exporting am image to JPEG.  How does an exported JPEG image have anything to do with the Map Module?  Isn't the Map Module about working on images in the library?  If people have privacy concerns then don't add the location information in the first place.

Find/Replace doesn't actually work because the flag doesn't actually exist in the preset file.  It has to be added.  I guess you could make an assumption that the flags that end up on either side of the new flag in the file are the same across all the presets and add the line that way, but that seems a bit dangerous.  I ended up using Text Editor to manually add the line to each of the files of the presets I use the most often.

And while we're on the subject of export presets, why isn't there an easy way to update a preset (singularly) in Lightroom itself?  The only way I have found to update a preset is to select it, remove it, update it and then save it again as the same name.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 19, 2012)

ATJ said:


> And while we're on the subject of export presets, why isn't there an easy way to update a preset (singularly) in Lightroom itself?  The only way I have found to update a preset is to select it, remove it, update it and then save it again as the same name.



Make the change in the Export dialog, right-click on the preset name and click on "Update with Current Settings".


----------



## ATJ-renamed (Dec 19, 2012)

TNG said:


> Make the change in the Export dialog, right-click on the preset name and click on "Update with Current Settings".



Thanks very much.  I had never seen that option before.


----------



## runnernorth (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, I know it's an old thread, but I try asking in here anyway. I have the same problem when exporting as jpeg in LR4, the metadata visible in LR4 isn't exported....I have checked the "all" option in the metadata field in the export window, but no metadata are being transferred.... hope someone can clear this out for me......I'm a newbie


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you be more specific about which metadata isn't visible, and what tool you're using to view it? Also, are you using any export plug-ins or post-export actions which could be affecting the metadata?


----------



## runnernorth (Mar 13, 2013)

Mark, by metadata I mean captured date/shutter speed/aperture , and don't use any plug in . The metadata is visible when looking in LR4, but when I've exported to a hdd and open the folder on the hdd where I placed my exported pictures and just click on the image, the image is shown without metadata. I do this in finder on my Mac. If I choose "show info" when right clicking on the picture, also no metadata are visible......
I noticed that on the last exported picture there is some metadata, but not all the data.....


----------



## runnernorth (Mar 14, 2013)

well, I have to tell you, I did find all my metadata, exif, iptc,tiff, they are all located in "show more info" under the info general- sorry for the inconvenience.....
kindly


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 14, 2013)

Glad you found it all intact!


----------

